# Perch Party results :D



## manzquad (Feb 10, 2010)

We got a late start, we got on the ice at 10. The kids were getting bites right off the bat. Nibbles all day, but only ended with 8 perch between me and my daughter. My boys were more interested in sleding. It was also my youngest's b-day, he said it was the best b-day ever. Thanks again for everyone behind the curtain. We had a blast.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Sorry I didn't get to meet you up there. But we too had a blast! Brek kicked my rear on fish and took $5 in quarters from me playing our game of "lead dog". He caught 24, I caught 6 and Colton a good friend caught 5. Great day on the ice, perfect weather and then on to Chris'....Wonderful party! Thank you Grandpa D and K2 Muskie....hell, THANKS TO ALL OF YOU!!! It was a really fun day!

Chris' employees were wonderful and I sure hope they got lots of tips for the service, Very well organized!

I'll post up some pictures I took later on! Again THANKS TO EVERYONE!!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow, what a neat time. Grandpa D, loved the band, you guys were great. Thanks to everyone who put this thing together, it was fantastic.


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

Had a great time, the weather and ice conditions were near perfect and the party at Chris's was a blast.
thanks to all that had a hand in this.

some of the crowd








some more of the crowd








Daughter with the first and biggest.








Future son-in-law with doubles!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

What a nice time. Thanks to Grandpa D, K2, the band and all that helped put this thing together.

Hey, that Grandpa D's just not another good lookin' Moderator, he's one heck of a musician!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Right on! He is a genuine PICKER and GRINNER!!


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Totally fantastic time OUTSTANDING!!!!! THANK YOU GRANDPA D!!! THE BAND WAS WELL...BROUGHT TEARS TO PARTNERS EYES as she was reflecting back to South Dakota and her family especially her departed father.

THANK YOU CHRIS' CAFE you folks were AWESOME!!! TOP NOTCH. :O||: :O||: :O||: 

THANK YOU TO ALL WHO ATTENDED...   

THANK YOU TO ALL WHO DONATED PRIZES THANK YOU, THANK YOU and THANK YOU...I'd attempt to list but afraid I'd forget someone or merchant. YOU ALL ROCK!!!   

THANK YOU MOTHER NATURE...little foggy to start but a beautiful day...THANK YOU!!! :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 

What a wonderful time is all we can say...Grandpa D is already working on something for next year...won't let the cat out of the bag but can hardly wait.

I'll post up pics tomorrow heck maybe later tonight when I get them all sorted...just got done cleaning a mess of Perch. _(O)_ 

Again thanks for all who attended, folks who donated prizes and there precious time to help and provide entertainment and Chris' Cafe (Vicki, Carole, Jamie, Julie, the cook and I know I forget some hard working employee) for allowing us to barge in on them. 

Can put names to UWN'rs and love ones....AWESOME GROUP OF FOLKS and FAMILY MEMBERS...this is WHY UWN is the UTAH SPORTSMAN FORUM that ROCKS


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

I had a great time out there met some great people today and I hope I get the chance to get out and fish with them again.

Started out in about 50 feet of water at 7 this morning and was getting hits right away landed a few then it all just shut off at that depth so we tried 25 feet and got nothing at all there so we decided to move again and try to meet some fellow forum members and ended up over next to bears butt and was getting into them again and it was quite funny watching bears butt handing out quarters all day to the younger kids catching fish 

All in all it was a wonderful day, weather was great fishing was good we ended up drilling 15 holes and catching around 30 fish between 2 of us


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Just a few pics...more to follow:

[attachment=4:3ts6rcdj]Grandpa D Cake.jpg[/attachment:3ts6rcdj]

GREAT UWN MODS....put'n up with us forum members on a daily basis...how do you do it??? _(O)_ -~|- -8/-

Left to Right Goob, Grandpa D, Tree, Al (Al how'd ya like the chariot ride with an ole bitty bag???)

[attachment=3:3ts6rcdj]UWN Mods.jpg[/attachment:3ts6rcdj]

GREAT BAND...MEMORIES and AWESOME TUNES...THANK YOU SO VERY MUCH!!!!   
[attachment=2:3ts6rcdj]Band-1.jpg[/attachment:3ts6rcdj]

[attachment=1:3ts6rcdj]Band-2.jpg[/attachment:3ts6rcdj]

[attachment=0:3ts6rcdj]'n.jpg[/attachment:3ts6rcdj]


----------



## coachmitchell (Nov 19, 2010)

Good pictures K2. Thanks again to everyone for everything. Looking forward to next year already. Hope to get out on the ice a few more times soon and meet a few more forum members.


----------



## Narient (Jan 9, 2011)

This was a truly amazing event. It really made my weekend being able to meet several of you. Bear, that collection of meatsreally had me droolin. lol My buddie & I brought up our scouts & the one who had never been fishing in his life smoked us all. :O||: I hope he's hooked.

Thanks to Grandpa D, k2muskie, Chris' & so many others.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

It looks like it was a huge success. I'm sorry I couldn't make it. I'll have to catch it next year.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I am bummed I missed the fun, but things didn't fall right and I stayed home to help the Mrs.


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

If only my words could fully convey the thanks I have. Everyone who helped, participated, and donated. Thanks!


----------



## fish1on (Jan 12, 2009)

Fantastic event, ready to do it again.

GrandpaD and K2 sure know how to throw a great event. The band was awesome, great guys and many thanks to you all. Chris's folks, you rock! Donations were outstanding and what a cool cake.

Fishing wise I did OK, never found the crappie but the perch kept me busy. Lot's of work behind the knife but they sure are good eats.

[attachment=0:23wvmu3n]IMAG0235.jpg[/attachment:23wvmu3n]


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

WOW ! What a great time. The Chariot ride was great K2, beats a long walk any day. It was a wonderful time and great to meet all the wonderful forum members. Nice to see that the forum really has some great people and I was impressed with all the families and friends of the forum. Dale , you and K2 did a great job putting this together. Thanks to all. 8) 8) 8)


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Again OUTSTANDING time on the deck and at Chris'...

fish-report...arrival temp was 10* departure was 32* launched the sled from the Port Ramp had to cut across and pick up Browning Point following the shoreline as again it was knife cutting foggy...this fog burned off quicker than Friday.

Ice conditions the same where we fished 7" of hard solid ice...ATVs and Snowmobiles on the deck having fun. Shorelines are solid no issues and no slush anywhere.

[attachment=4:1lrtagq8]Da Fog on PV.jpg[/attachment:1lrtagq8]

Found da spot in about 30-35' in search of the Perch. Right off the bat fish'n partner has 3 larger Perch on the deck before I'm even set up...lures used were the trusted Ant, TubeDude homemade jig tipped with Waxie and/or Spikes...this trip she was the fish'n machine as she was justa slaying them tasty fish up until it was time to pull up. She had to start tossing fish back as we'd still be cleaning Perch...

Pineview Perch Party Harvest

[attachment=3:1lrtagq8]k2 Perch Harvest.jpg[/attachment:1lrtagq8]

Having fun on the Pineview hard deck

[attachment=2:1lrtagq8]on da Ice.jpg[/attachment:1lrtagq8]

[attachment=1:1lrtagq8]on da Ice-1.jpg[/attachment:1lrtagq8]

[attachment=0:1lrtagq8]on da Ice-2.jpg[/attachment:1lrtagq8]


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Pretty cool K2 / GrandpaD !! Pretty cool !! 

Good of you to get the thing together... 8) 

Very impressed by the pictures of those mods...I didn't think they ever smiled.. :mrgreen:

How many people do you figure showed up for the event?


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Good people!

Good tunes!

Good turn out! = Good time!

Nice to put some faces to some forum names!


----------



## brfisherman17 (Jan 21, 2011)

It was a great time!


----------



## Narient (Jan 9, 2011)

It seemed everybody I talked to had the same report on crappie, yesterday. We were in 46' & catchin them a as often as we were the perch. Nothing really impressive but they sure are fun. :O||:


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

.45 said:


> :How many people do you figure showed up for the event?


hmmmmmm -Ov- -Ov- basing this solely off the prize donations (we doubled up on some donations at the end) and folks that stayed the entire time somewhere in the neighborhood of give or take 50-70 folks including their family members and friends.

I believe everyone that stayed to the end won a prize. At least there wasn't any more tickets in the can when the last ticket was drawn...plus had a couple small donations we took home for next year...A few folks came over and said good-bye and left earlier due to other commitments. The party wrapped up about 4PM.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Just a few of the pics I took yesterday. What a fun time! Thanks again!
[attachment=4:1g0nu4oh]Beginning Ice Fishermen.JPG[/attachment:1g0nu4oh][attachment=3:1g0nu4oh]Goob And Al.JPG[/attachment:1g0nu4oh][attachment=2:1g0nu4oh]GrandpaD Can Play And Sing.JPG[/attachment:1g0nu4oh][attachment=1:1g0nu4oh]HappyGuy.JPG[/attachment:1g0nu4oh][attachment=0:1g0nu4oh]Some Of The Gang.JPG[/attachment:1g0nu4oh]


----------



## catch22 (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks Grandpa D, or as I now believe your moniker should be Grandpa "Willy" D, man what a great voice. You have a really great tone. Thanks for letting me hang with you. I was kind of quiet yesterday, my regular fishing buddy couldn't make it and that was a bummer.
I fished until 2 pm, caught 16 perch and two small crappie. Didn't quite catch 22 :lol: :lol: .
I agree with everyone else - what a fantastic event. I want to pitch in and help next year, so K2 and Grandpa D put me on the list. I want to make a donation to the event.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

k2muskie said:


> Just a few pics...more to follow:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

pic of our take home. it was a fantastic time, i really appreciate the hard work put into it... I sat at the table with bear butt and his kin, and i was laughin hard most of the time. the food was great and i loved my prize. we kept 57 threw back at least twice that many.










The end result, this is about an eighth of what we cooked, but the kids were chowin it down fast.










In retrospect i wouldn't have kept half of the fish we did, never having filleted anything before i didn't realize how much work it would be for so little meat. i've promised myself never to keep another perch under 18 inches... :lol: they are a tasty fish though.


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

Me and the kids had to bust out early from Chris' but we all could have stayed all night listening to Grandpa D and the boys. You guys are awesome!


----------

